
The HP-01 (2009) - scottlocklin
http://bytecollector.com/hp_01.htm
======
smcl
Obligitary Techmoan link if you want to see a recent-ish video of this watch
in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGQrsSEaZkI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGQrsSEaZkI)

------
DannyB2
I remember seeing the HP-01 in BYTE. Sorry I don't remember which one off
hand. But old BYTE magazines are like a trip back in time. The tech was
shockingly primitive.

Download old BYTE magazines from here:
[https://www.americanradiohistory.com/Byte_Magazine.htm](https://www.americanradiohistory.com/Byte_Magazine.htm)

Or higher quality scans here: [https://archive.org/details/byte-
magazine](https://archive.org/details/byte-magazine)

Or Popular Electronics: [https://www.americanradiohistory.com/Popular-
Electronics-Gui...](https://www.americanradiohistory.com/Popular-Electronics-
Guide.htm)

Creative Computing:
[https://archive.org/details/creativecomputing](https://archive.org/details/creativecomputing)

~~~
rbanffy
BYTE and Creative Computing are what made me fall in love with computing.

------
SomeHacker44
I love my HP-01. It is very fun to wear and use. Sometimes it gets comments.
Unfortunately I cannot read it without my reading (or progressive) glasses
anymore! For that, a Seiko Astron or Citizen works; angles are easier to read
without glasses.

------
tempodox
Even if the Apple Watch flew to the Moon and back all on its own, it would
only be half as cool as this starship commander's watch. Did James T. Kirk
wear one of these?

~~~
rbanffy
They had wrist communicators in TMP.

------
howard941
I had one of these, of course it's many years lost, just like the stylus
appears to be lost from the watch in the article.

------
egorfine
This is my dream watch. Absolutely. Too expensive though :(

~~~
anonu
The internet and eBay have ruined watch collecting... Especially if you're
trying to get things on a budget. One article or blog post and it's over...

~~~
grkvlt
_OR..._ the Internet and eBay have made watch collecting accessible and broken
down a lot of the barriers to entry that used to exist, and were jealously
guarded by gatekeepers. Yes, the likelihood is that most collectible watches
now cost more, but the prices are probably much closer to a far value for the
seller as well as the buyer due to the lessening of the huge information
asymmetry that used to exist. Now, the watch you found in grandpa's attic when
looking through his estate after he died can be researched and priced
accurately using the Internet, and it becomes much harder for unscrupulous
dealers to obtain it for peanuts.

> "Oh, these Rolex Milgauss watches with a certificate showing it was
> presented to your grandpa while he worked at CERN? [0] Yeah, there are loads
> and loads of them floating about, sorry, they're really common. If it was
> new, could be worth about five or six thousand pounds [1] but this is old,
> used and pretty well worn so probably only worth a couple of thousand quid,
> but I'll take it off your hands for GBP 2500.00 just to be nice, ok?"

0\. [https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/christies-watches-
online-...](https://onlineonly.christies.com/s/christies-watches-online-play-
time/rolex-milgauss-cern-dial-ref-1019-68/62180) \- Estimate was from 10K to
14K and sold for GBP 17000.00

1\.
[https://www.rolex.com/watches/milgauss/m116400gv-0002.html](https://www.rolex.com/watches/milgauss/m116400gv-0002.html)
\- Brand new from Rolex is GBP 6300.00

